# Don't worry my friend, I will watch him like he is mine.



## FlyingBird

How would you translate it?

*Merak etme arkadaşım, benim gibi onu bakacağım.

is it correct?

*teşekkürler


----------



## spiraxo

Hi FlyingBird,

Merak etme arkadaşım, on*a*, benim*miş *gibi bakacağım.

However, I would say: Merak etme arkadaşım, on*a*, kendi Xnoun* + im/ım/um/üm *gibi bakacağım.
Merak etme arkadaşım, ona, kendi çiçeğim gibi bakacağım.


----------



## FlyingBird

spiraxo said:


> Hi FlyingBird,
> 
> Merak etme arkadaşım, on*a*, benim*miş *gibi bakacağım.
> 
> However, I would say: Merak etme arkadaşım, on*a*, kendi Xnoun* + im/ım/um/üm *gibi bakacağım.
> Merak etme arkadaşım, ona, kendi çiçeğim gibi bakacağım.


İ don't understand what 'benim*miş*' mean?


----------



## spiraxo

like me_benim gibi_
as if he is mine_(sanki) o benimmiş gibi,__ (sanki) o bana aitmiş gibi _


----------



## sufler

spiraxo said:


> However, I would say: Merak etme arkadaşım, on*a*, kendi Xnoun* + im/ım/um/üm *gibi bakacağım.
> Merak etme arkadaşım, ona, kendi çiçeğim gibi bakacağım.



And I don't understand why do you recommend putting there another noun (_I will watch him like my own flower)
_So the first sentence - Merak etme arkadaşım, on*a, benimmiş gibi bakacağım *- ​is incorrect?


----------



## spiraxo

sufler said:


> And I don't understand why do you recommend putting there another noun (_I will watch him like my own flower)
> _So the first sentence - Merak etme arkadaşım, on*a, benimmiş gibi bakacağım *- ​is incorrect?


It was just an example to show how to use this phrase. It has nothing to do with the original sentence.
If FlyingBird tells us what (a pet, perhaps) or who this "he" is, I can translate his sentence.

By the way, I write the same example again: _Merak etme arkadaşım, çiçeğine, kendi çiçeğim gibi bakacağım._


----------



## sufler

Ok, I understood, but I've got one more question... 
This may seem a bit weird, but I'm really concerned about this...

If you say  _Merak etme arkadaşım, çiçeğine, kendi çiçeğim gibi bakacağım. _won't anyone think that you mean ".. like (I was) my flower"?
Shouldn't it be _...kendi *çiçeğime* gibi bakacağım._ with the -e suffix to emphasize that my flower is the object being watched?


----------



## spiraxo

I'll explain more._ 

Merak etme arkadaşım, çiçeğine, *kendi çiçeğim gibi *bakacağım._
Don't worry my friend, I will watch your flower* like my flower*.

It is also possible with -e suffix: _
Merak etme arkadaşım, çiçeğine, kendi çiçeğime baktığım gibi bakacağım._
Don't worry my friend, I will watch your flower as I watch my flower.


----------



## chauccer

If we happen to think 'HE(ONA)''to be _flower_ ,your sentence can be directly be translated as 'merak etmek arkadaşım,çiçeğine kendi çiçeğim gibi bakacağım.BUT:

this sentence is grammaritically true, but not a very natural expression .Instead you can use an idiomatic expression and express it more naturally.

-Merak etme arkadaşım,ona *gözüm gibi* bakacağım.

gözüm gibi is an idiom and means *as if it*(the thing) *were my belonging.*  and that is the very meaning of LIKE HE IS MINE.


----------

